# Homemade bird food



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi there
I was wondering if I can make up a homemade mix of seeds to feed my tiels and lovebird. If so, what can I use? They are eating the store bought mix and the pellets I got from a breeder. But if I can make a mix more suited to their diet, wouldn't that be better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A lot of people buy a parakeet mix and add sunflower seeds to it. I mix my own starting with a basic cockatiel mix and add about 5 different kinds of pellets, muesli, and other natural cereals (low iron) I add oat groats or rolled oats. Pretty much whatever I have on hand. I also dehydrate fruits, berries, & veggies and add those. Fresh greens are given daily. Be creative, variety is a good thing as cockatiels do not eat the same things every day in the wild, they eat what is in season.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I buy a basic parakeet mix (millet, canary grass seed, oat groats) and add sunflower, safflower, hemp, and buckwheat. I know they'll eat all those seeds so nothing goes to waste.

I also feed home-grown sprouts every day, with two or three kinds of wheat, kamut, spelt, barley, oats, rye, lentils, mung beans, and maybe one or two other things that I can't think of at the moment.

Plus pellets, nutriberries, whole-grain bread, veggies, a little dried fruit, and other goodies. My birds are spoiled!


----------

